# 6 Simple Tips for Co-Parenting Step Children



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

​
Blending two families together can be a beautiful and wonderful thing, but it is not without its challenges. Whether you’re entering a new relationship with children of your own or becoming a step-parent to your partner’s children, you should expect a few bumps during the transition period. Keep reading to learn some simple tips for co-parenting step children. 

*What Does a Healthy Blended Family Look Like? *

Before you and your partner tie the knot and make things official, it is important to have a conversation about parenting your children. Becoming a step parent is never easy but having an open and honest conversation about the challenges you face will help you to succeed. The first thing you need to know is that trying to fit your new blended family into the mold of your first family is only going to end in confusion, frustration, and other problems. Rather, focus on creating and maintaining a solid marriage with your spouse and treat every member of your new family as an individual who deserves respect. The more you come to know each other, the better you will get a feel for the dynamic of your new family and the happier everyone will be.

*Tips for Co-Parenting in a Blended Family*

When it comes to blending two families together, you should expect to encounter some challenges. With these tips, however, you and your partner can be successful in co-parenting: 

1.	Have a discussion without the children before you move in together or get married to talk about the roles each of you will play in the family, what kind of rules and expectations you’ll set, how you’ll discipline the children, and how you’ll manage everyone’s schedules.

2.	Bring the children into the conversation and let them ask questions and voice their own concerns. This is an opportunity to assure your children that they are not being replaced, just that they will be sharing their home and their lives with their step-siblings. 

3.	As you and your spouse learn how to parent each other’s children as well as your own, don’t be afraid to take a backseat once in a while and put the needs of the family above your own wellbeing. Both sets of children will need additional support during the transition, so make yourself available.

4.	Be patient when it comes to forming a bond with your partner’s children. It is a good idea to follow the child’s lead in this case – wait for them to initiate expressions of affection such as hugs and let them choose what name they want to call you (as long as it is respectful, of course). 

5.	Encourage a group mentality with your new blended family by involving everyone in certain decisions. It isn’t a bad idea to hold a weekly family meeting where you can make plans for the weekend, talk about dinner options for the week, and address any issues that arose during the week. You can also structure the meeting around a fun activity such as family game night.

6.	When blending two separate families, you’ll have to make some compromises but you don’t need to change everything entirely. Keep the family traditions that really mean something to you but be open to opportunities to make new family traditions as a blended family. 

As your two families become one, you and your spouse will need to be patient. It will take time for your children to settle in and for you to get used to your new role as a step parent. By following the tips above, you can make the transition more smoothly.

VS Glen, Community Support


----------

